# Fire HD 8.9 as a tablet apart from Amazon content



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been in the market for a tablet for a good while, and the specs and price of the coming Fire HD 8.9 are really attractive. However, I don't envision watching movies and such on one, just other "typical" tablet things: reading ebooks, web, email, etc.

How might the Fire HD stack up against Google and iPad tablets strictly as a tablet? I guess my greatest concern is whether there are enough Fire HD apps to satisfy my needs. I've looked on the Amazon site but haven't decided about that yet.

Price-wise, though, there's no comparison. For 32GB tablets, the Fire HD 8.9 is $369, the Google Nexus 10 is $499, and the iPad 4 is $599.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like you know what you're looking for so I'm not sure how we can help, exactly.

I think there are plenty of apps in the Amazon store, and you can get them as well from third party sites like 1Mobile. Amazon also has a "Free App of the Day" -- if you already have an android device you can start collecting them. 

Amazon has, arguably, the best selection of ebooks -- and you can load other readers as well so as to use books in other formats.

I have had fine success with email. . . but I'm not a power user.  Still, the ability to add a bluetooth keyboard helps.

Web browsing is better on a larger screen, just because you don't need to do as much zooming, but it works well on the HD7 so the HD8.9 should be even better.  I've already ordered one and I'm looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, Ann. I have a good idea what I want, but I'm trying to determine what tablet can satisfy both that idea and my very frugal heart.   I know the iPad will do all I want and much more but at a price. It may be a price I have to pay. iOS has all the apps I want, including a couple of songbook apps such as OnSong and unrealBook, apps which neither Google Play nor Amazon have. Other that these and perhaps a couple other apps, Android would probably be fine.

The Fire HD is promoted as portal into Amazon's digital products, and that's great. I'm just trying to determine how well the Fire HD stands against other tablets strictly as a tablet with the apps available for it. Part of the difficulty, of course, is that the 8.9 hasn't been released and reviewed, but that will happen in a few weeks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, as to apps, it seems to me that comparing 200,000 to 500,000 to 700,000 isn't very meaningful.  The better question is: are the apps you need or want available and at what price.  OR, are you already invested in apps in one flavor that either aren't available in the other flavor, or would cost too much.  And if the answer is that Apple has what you need, then you should probably save up for an iPad.  If you don't you'll always be slightly disappointed, even though you spent less money.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Broadus said:


> iOS has all the apps I want, including a couple of songbook apps such as OnSong and unrealBook, apps which neither Google Play nor Amazon have. Other that these and perhaps a couple other apps, Android would probably be fine.


You might contact the developers of the apps you want to see if they are planning to do an Android and/or Fire version of their app... If they are, that could factor into your decision.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

If you don't care about the Amazon ecosystem, but love the size (that is my situation), you might want to look at getting a refurbished or gently used Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9.  That's what I'm using right now even though I ordered the 8.9" Kindle.  I am thinking of moving towards the Amazon ecosystem and fell in love with the size.  I have owned 7", 8.9" and 10" tablets and 8.9 is my 'sweet spot'.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

If you're not going to use Amazon's content, you might be better off with a full Android experience. One of the things that has bothered me about the Fire and Fire HD is only having the stock keyboard. Having keyboard options (like Swype, SwiftKey, FlexT9, Thumb Keyboard...) can really make the tablet experience more enjoyable.

One of the benefits of the 8.9" Fire HD is the wireless data option. Being able to sign up for a year of data at such a low price is something that other tablets with 3G/4G won't be able to touch (during the first year).


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Xopher said:


> If you're not going to use Amazon's content, you might be better off with a full Android experience. One of the things that has bothered me about the Fire and Fire HD is only having the stock keyboard. Having keyboard options (like Swype, SwiftKey, FlexT9, Thumb Keyboard...) can really make the tablet experience more enjoyable.
> 
> One of the benefits of the 8.9" Fire HD is the wireless data option. Being able to sign up for a year of data at such a low price is something that other tablets with 3G/4G won't be able to touch (during the first year).


That 200MB is not a lot if you want to really do anything other than email. After being bamboozled with the 1st iPad and ATTs false claims, for my next tablet, I purchased a hotspot from TMobile without a contract. I only have to pay for wifi those months when I need it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A slight correction just to avoid confusion, not  that it makes a difference to your point, but it's 250MB/month, not 200MB.

But yeah, if you want to do any streaming, it's not enough.  But it'll be enough for me, most of the time, based on my experience with my iPad and my MiFi.  I don't stream video that much.  (The AT&T deal with the iPads never appealed to me from the start--I'm around WiFi most of the time, couldn't see paying for something I wasn't going to use most of the time.)

I'll use the year, see what the next year offer is, and make the decision then.  I can always go back to my MiFi.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A slight correction just to avoid confusion, not that it makes a difference to your point, but it's 250MB/month, not 200MB.
> 
> But yeah, if you want to do any streaming, it's not enough. But it'll be enough for me, most of the time, based on my experience with my iPad and my MiFi. I don't stream video that much. (The AT&T deal with the iPads never appealed to me from the start--I'm around WiFi most of the time, couldn't see paying for something I wasn't going to use most of the time.)
> 
> ...


Gasp! Your new Kindle will be named _Killashandra_?! Loved that book!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Gasp! Your new Kindle will be named _Killashandra_?! Loved that book!


Me, too. One of the first books I bought for my original Kindle. Hey! How'd you know that? You have access to my account? LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Duh. . . Betsy. . . . you have it in you signature!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Duh. . . Betsy. . . . you have it in you signature!


*snicker*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh...that's right.  I blame it on the flu.  My story and I'm sticking to it.


----------

